# Direct Sales



## Kate_29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone here use a direct sales company to supplement your income? I just got on with a new DS company called Magnolia and Vine and so far its been awesome. I don't work more than a few hours a week and have been making $300+ a month pretty easily and on my own terms. Does anyone else have any success doing direct sales? Its not a huge amount of money but with minimal work a few hundred extra a month is pretty awesome if you ask me! Im sure if I worked harder I could make much more. 

My website is www.mymagnoliaandvine.com/224 if anyone wants to check it out and tell me what you think.


----------

